# Negril.com Message Board Forums > South Coast Message Board >  Terrazas Villa

## Rumghoul

Has anybody stayed at Terrazas or have any information on it?  We are considering renting it, but there are no reviews (good or bad) anywhere.  Would like any info we can get before we decide.  Thanks.

----------


## Jim-Donna

No but its for sale! ONLY  600,000.00 U.S. It looks really sweet! Are you coming with friends this year?

----------


## Rumghoul

Hi Donna  :Smile:  We may be going with another couple, but they are not sure.  A lot of places are booked in February (not sure what is going on but that is good for TB) so we have decided to try something different - who knows we may get spoiled here.

----------


## rjonsun

Not sure about this, but isn't there some sort of writers convention held there every year?  Maybe it is in February.  I thought it had something to do with the late Perry Henzel.

Regards,

Bob

----------

